# do they make a caprice 2 door 1985 resin ?



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

post pictures


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Apr 10 2008, 12:58 PM~10381502
> *post pictures
> *



Welcome to 2008 ! Your question should be answered 1 of 2 way ! 


BUY A MONTE KIT AND MAKE YOUR OWN ! 

or buy 1 from TWINN


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

HOW DO YOU MAKE ONE FROM THAT ?
i have that year monti and would like try that. pluse the caprice is so much cooler.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Here's pics of the 1 i made with a monte kit ! 










I wasn't perfect ! 

But the 2dr that twinn offers now is done by BIGGS ! Its alot turer then mine was and they are cheap to get and easy to clean up and build !


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

looks hard to get everything just right .


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Man i cant wait to get me a few 2dr caprices, thats one of my favorite cars my brother hasone and i just lost one...jus gotta get some extra doe to spend on resin lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

my work in progress... :uh:


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 1, 2008)

It look hard but not really, I"ve tried that before and finished two but I can't find all of those.

_____________________________
*CAUTION! Blind Man Driving!*
<a href=\'http://www.racepages.com/parts/brake_booster/hyundai/tiburon.html\' target=\'_blank\'>hyundai tiburon brake booster</a> / <a href=\'http://www.racepages.com/parts/shock_absorber/subaru.html\' target=\'_blank\'>subaru shock absorber</a>


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 10 2008, 10:43 PM~10387966
> *my work in progress...  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


got more pictures


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

hey individualsbox...i saw this on ebay..can u take a look.go to ebay.com then to buy or sell and type in item #190212412508...says RESIN CASTED 80's 2 DOOR CAPRICE/IMPALA..it shows 4 pics of it...it may fit or fix a little like a 85 2 door caprice resin...on the window shape a little bit...what u think.....i type in 85 2 door caprice resin says 0 items.....good luck......thx


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by steelers#1_@Apr 13 2008, 07:51 PM~10408261
> *hey individualsbox...i  saw this on ebay..can u take a look.go to ebay.com then to buy or sell and type in item #190212412508...says RESIN CASTED 80's 2 DOOR CAPRICE/IMPALA..it shows 4 pics of it...it may fit or fix a little like a 85 2 door caprice resin...on the window shape a little bit...what u think.....i type in 85 2 door caprice resin says 0 items.....good luck......thx
> *


^twinns


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

X2....true....or see if www.compresins.com may have some that 1 website shows alot of resins on screen year by year....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by steelers#1_@Apr 13 2008, 05:33 PM~10408599
> *X2....true....or see if www.compresins.com  may have some  that 1 website shows alot of resins on screen year by year....
> *


the nascar version is NOT what u wanna get..... WAY too much work to make it stock.... bought one bout 10 years ago.....


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

lets see some


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

nobody?


----------



## 87regal_n_cali (Jan 12, 2008)

79 Impala Aero Coupe Not Finished


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

sweet


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

i'm looking for 80-86 body


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

tttt


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 10 2008, 11:18 AM~10381680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AREN'T THOSE A CAST OF THE DIECAST MODEL??


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Dec 3 2009, 01:46 PM~15860372
> *AREN'T THOSE A CAST OF THE DIECAST MODEL??
> *


not even close... the die cast is nowhere near close to the correc shape/ size....


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 3 2009, 02:17 PM~15860634
> *not even close... the die cast is nowhere near close to the correc shape/ size....
> *


THEY LOOK PRETTY DAMN CLOSE


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

BESIDES THE FACT THAT I COULNT FIND THE 2 DR PIC


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

THE RESIN ONE IS BASED OFF THE MODELHAUS 4 DOOR, THAT DIE CAST IS NOT EVEN CLOSE AT ALL. JUST LOOK AT THE HEADLIGHTS AND THE THICKNESS OF THE A PILLAR, WAY OFF SCALE. I OWN ONE OF THE 2 DOOR ONES AND HAVE HAD A 4 DOOR IN MY HANDS ,


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 3 2009, 03:37 PM~15861432
> *THE RESIN ONE IS BASED OFF THE MODELHAUS 4 DOOR, THAT DIE CAST IS NOT EVEN CLOSE AT ALL.  JUST LOOK AT THE HEADLIGHTS AND  THE THICKNESS OF THE A PILLAR, WAY OFF SCALE. I OWN ONE OF THE 2  DOOR ONES AND HAVE HAD A 4 DOOR IN MY HANDS ,
> *


YA HAVE A POINT ABOUT THE A PILLAR, I DIDNT EVEN NOTICE THAT


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 3 2009, 11:47 PM~15867231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much?


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

whos got one and whats the price??


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

did any1 get 1 done, i just started on mine


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

bump


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

i been working on a 2 dr conversion..!!1


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

anyone got one for sale???


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Apr 26 2011, 06:22 PM~20426454
> *anyone got one for sale???
> *


X2!!!!!


----------

